# Jeremy Bridges arrested after incident with bouncer



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Surprisingly alcohol was involved.I never saw that coming



> The manager at Villa Antonio, Miguel Rullier, said the incident started when Bridges ordered a bottle of Dom Perignon from the restaurant bar Saturday night and shook it up, causing the champagne to spew and get other patrons wet.
> Rullier said Bridges was asked to leave and politely agreed to do so.
> He said a female customer who had been doused then pursued Bridges, complaining loudly.
> “I don't know what she told him, but it made him irritable,” said Rullier.
> ...


Of course this is penny ante bs,but it comes after the previous incident


> Bridges, 28, was suspended by the Panthers for the first two games of last season after getting arrested the day before training camp started on misdemeanor assault charges that he pointed a gun at a woman outside a Charlotte strip club


It's a good thing for him that he hasn't played as poorly as he did last season.If he was sucking like he did last year they might have a zero tolerance policy.Stupid ******* will probably get sued for a million by the lady he sprayed the dom perrignon on.I'm sure she could find some lawyer who could claim she was scarred for life


----------

